

Ask HN: Which CMS is being used by Stanford's online classes? - digamber_kamat

Nay idea which CMS/LMS is being used by ml-class.org db-class.org etc. ?
======
robdoherty2
I am wondering this as well as I am work on developing online elearning tools
and taking part in the AI course.

I wish I could remember the source, but I recall reading that they are using
something custom built at Stanford.

